# CISCO ASA 5500 Config Check??



## jdixon83 (Aug 21, 2008)

I am configuring an ASA to have a certain server, port out to, Port:80 only and use and external IP given to us by, AT&T. I wanted to know if i need to create a "Global (Outside)" group before i do so or if that is even neccessary? I have pasted my config below and just wanted someone to check it for me?

Thanks
[email protected]

*-----------------------------------------------------------------
static (LAN, Outside) 12.52.44.xxx 10.1.1.xxx 
access-list outside_in extended permit tcp any host 10.1.1.xxx eq 80 
*-------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

